# iPhone on Petro-Canada Mobility?



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Does that work? like voice and texting?

Thanks


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Have you searched? I'm fairly sure this topic was brought up a few months ago.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

It was, but we never heard the end of it. Can't remember who the original poster was.


----------

